# Official Lakers 'Player of the Game' Thread



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to start doing this after every game. After each game from here on out (including the Dallas one), I'll put the Player of the Game in here along with stats and photos, etc.

*Game #34: Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers
Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*6/7 shooting (4/5 threes), 16 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist*



> "Always, always," the 22-year-old Slovenian guard said regarding his confidence level. "My teammates found me for open shots. I just wanted to take the responsibility.
> 
> "It feels great. The beginning of the season, I didn't start well. I just want to be more consistent, show the coach he can trust me."





> "I'm really happy for Sasha, how well he played tonight," said Kobe Bryant, who scored 14 of his 26 points in the final period and also had eight rebounds and six assists.
> 
> "He comes in off the bench and always plays extremely well defensively, even when he's not shooting well," Bryant said. "I'm proud of him. He's taken his lumps here, the fans have been pretty hard on him. He's a tough kid, he doesn't back down, he's not lacking in confidence."





> "Kobe basically took over the game, had some great shots," Nowitzki said. "But really, I think it was the Vujacic guy. Those were points you don't expect. He was hot -- he made big 3s for them."


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

why is sasha a badass....seriously...its not retorical


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> why is sasha a badass....seriously...its not retorical


Because he ends winning streaks. By himself.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

HE deserves some credit after that game.

I think this thread is a great idea by the way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great idea Basel. Even though it will be Sasha every single game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> HE deserves some credit after that game.
> 
> I think this thread is a great idea by the way.


Thanks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I edited the original post to include some quotes...look at Dirk's quote about Sasha. "The Vujacic Guy." Hahaha.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think lately he's been shooting within the flow of the offense.. instead of jacking up random 3's, that's why he's hitting them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #35: Los Angeles Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies*
*Player of the Game: Maurice Evans*






*6/7 shooting (3/3 threes, 6/7 free throws), 21 points, 4 rebounds​*​


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

booo player of the game is sasha...boo


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Whatever they decide to do with interim coach Tony Barone, the Grizzlies need to stick with this up-tempo offense. Memphis actually looked legit last night, running all over the Lakers. The Grizz racked up 46 points in the third quarter (about half of them in transition) and 128 for the game. Pau Gasol had 25 points and 13 boards, while Mike Miller scored 25 … 

Kobe Bryant (25 pts) gave Chucky Atkins the hot plate in the first half, though. Iso’d on Chucky up top, Mamba took him to the rack with the right hand, spun left as Atkins tried (unsuccessfully) to flop for a charge, and was left free for a vicious dunk. Earlier in the half, Atkins flopped when Kobe went up for a fadeaway (not sure how that works) and was whistled for a foul while KB24 stuck the jumper … 

In the second half, Sasha Vujacic made a hustle play and the Lakers play-by-play guy hissed, “The Sasha Factor!” What is that, exactly? …


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It was really hard to choose a player of the game for this one because everyone played bad...but I went with Andrew Bynum for getting the double double. 

*Game #36: Los Angeles Lakers @ Houston Rockets*
*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*






*5/11 shooting, 11 points, 11 rebounds, 1 block​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #37: Orlando Magic @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Smush Parker*






*9/16 shooting (5/8 threes), 26 points (career high), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals​*​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game for Smush. Glad to see him stick it the the Magic's coach for talking ****. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #38: Miami Heat @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*11/24 shooting, 25 points, 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 block​*​
Normally, I would have chosen Brian Cook, and maybe he should be it, but Kobe came through for us in the 4th quarter and overtime, so that's the reason I chose him.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Cookie would've been the player of the game _because _of kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #39: Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*12/19 shooting, 10/11 free throws, 34 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal​*​
Only bad thing about Kobe's game tonight was the 7 turnovers, but we get the victory and that's all that matters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #40: Los Angeles Lakers @ Dallas Mavericks*
*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*






*6/10 shooting, 2/3 threes, 17 points (career high), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 steals, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No argument from me. One bright spot in a piss poor effort. Nice game Jordan.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No argument from me. One bright spot in a piss poor effort. Nice game Jordan.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #41: Los Angeles Lakers @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets*
*Player of the Game: Maurice Evans*​*8/19 shooting, 2/2 threes, 23 points, 7 rebounds​*​
I couldn't find any picture of him whatsoever from the game, so if someone does, let me know...but yeah, he was great last night...nobody else really was.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #42: Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*11/22 shooting, 4/7 threes, 16/19 free throws 42 points, 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a few days late...my bad.

*Game #43: Charlotte Bobcats @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*






*5/9 shooting, 11 points, 16 rebounds, 1 assist, 7 blocks​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #44: San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*13/25 shooting, 31 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 1 block​*​


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> *Game #43: San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers*
> *Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*
> 
> 
> ...


No one deserves the player of the game award for the games lost. Instead we should nominate stinker of the game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

5 Turnovers 0 assists. Guess who.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> 5 Turnovers 0 assists. Guess who.


Our favorite point guard, who shoots 64% from the free throw line and who doesn't know how to defend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meh...stinker of the game is boring...this way, there's at least a bright spot in a loss...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #45: Los Angeles Lakers @ New York Knicks*
*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*






*9/20 shooting, 25 points, 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #46: Los Angeles Lakers @ Boston Celtics*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*13/25 shooting, 7/9 threes, 43 points, 8 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 blocks​*​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with a huge game. id like to submit Ronny Turiaf for some props as well. He had an excellent game off the bench and really showed a lot of grit out there. Dude was everywhere tonight and taking a beating but he kept on coming. well done Turiaf. :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #47: Los Angeles Lakers @ Indiana Pacers*
*Player of the Game: Smush Parker*






*8/15 shooting, 20 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 6 steals​*​
Nobody deserved it, but I had to choose one.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> *Game #47: Los Angeles Lakers @ Indiana Pacers*
> 
> *Player of the Game: Smush Parker*
> 
> ...


He deserved it; good shooting, 6 steals, and a strong third quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meh, I guess...but overall, a bad showing by everyone. I was just disappointed...I'm glad Smush played well, though. He needs to be able to do this more often.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

give tonight's to lamar for hitting that freaking sexy 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #48: Los Angeles Lakers @ Washington Wizards*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*14/26 shooting, 39 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #49: Los Angeles Lakers @ Atlanta Hawks*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*10/18 shooting, 27 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #50: Los Angeles Lakers @ Detroit Pistons*
*Player of the Game: Ronny Turiaf*






*5/9 shooting, 13 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #51: Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*10/23 shooting, 25 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assist, 3 steals, 1 block​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #52: Los Angeles Lakers @ Cleveland Cavaliers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*12/24 shooting, 11/11 free throws, 36 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assist, 1 steal​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #53: New York Knicks @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*
9/20 shooting, 11/11 free throws, 31 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assist, 2 steals​*​


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Where you lose to a ****ty team, there shouldnt be a player of the game...


PS Kobe is player of the game every night IMO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meh...it's something to do...and Kobe isn't player of the game every game...he has his off nights.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I could be different and say the player of the game is Odom or maybe even Sasha...but really, it was Kobe...again. Too bad nothing good came of it...

*Game #54: Cleveland Cavaliers @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*
9/22 shooting, 14/15 free throws, 34 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assist, 2 steals​*​


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sasha had 26 tonite


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #55: Portland Trailblazers @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Maurice Evans*
*NO PICTURE AVAILABLE*
*9/12 shooting, 23 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #56: Boston Celtics @ Los Angeles Lakers*
*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*






*
13/23 shooting, 5/7 threes, 38 points, 2 rebounds, 9 assists, 5 steals​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #57: Los Angeles Lakers @ Golden State Warriors*
*Player of the Game: Maurice Evanss*






*
8/13 shooting, 8/9 free throws, 26 points (career high), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers​*​


----------

